# Daniel K Ludwig - National Bulkcarriers



## jazz606 (Jan 21, 2007)

Good website here with lotsa info on Daniel K Ludwig and national bulk carriers. One of the pioneers of all welded construction.

http://www.t2tanker.org/ships/nashbulk.html

Apologies if already posted elsewhere.


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

And responsible for building some of the ugliest *****es that ever floated; not that I hold that against him mark you. Thanks for the link, the website looks very interesting.
CBoots


----------



## Bearsie (Nov 11, 2006)

The man clearly had vision and built quite an empire.
As far as ugly ships, he was no match to todays builders of
"box boats"
Re: spartan acommodations, wasn't it a US thing for a while to 
build everything inside a ship from sheetmetal (tin?) to prevent fires?
How cozy can you get doing that?


----------



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

Jazz

Here posting and comments 12 months ago about Ludwig:-

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/14242


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

It wasn't just sparkies who cast envious eyes on all those dollars I can assure you. As a young mate working for the pretty meagre offerings of the British owners I was sorely tempted many a time. Never quite worked up the nerve though, but I carried the address of their office around with me for several years.
CBoots


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

I found this quite interesting...by a French R/O working for Ludwig.

http://iancoombe.tripod.com/id49.html


----------



## Bearsie (Nov 11, 2006)

Cisco said:


> I found this quite interesting...by a French R/O working for Ludwig.
> 
> http://iancoombe.tripod.com/id49.html


Thanks for posting the url, it is very interesting reading!


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
Someone once told me that Daniel K. Ludwig berated a Mate for sending a letter to Head Office NY with the words "I don't pay you to send me iromongery by Air Mail".
The Mate had had the temerity to have used a paper-clip to attach some reports together"
I think that probably sums up the man.
Yours aye,
Slick


----------

